# Are two Vizslas less velcro than one?



## conviant (Jan 29, 2018)

I've been considering getting a Hungarian Vizsla, but I'm concerned about their reputation as a velcro breed. While I'd want a sensitive, affectionate dog and velcro-ness to some extent, I am worried that I wouldn't enjoy being constantly followed around for attention at every moment that I'm in the house. Apart from their velcro tendencies, almost all other aspects of the breed appeal to me and I believe it would suit my highly active lifestyle.

If I had two Vizslas instead of one, are they likely to still display extreme clinginess (if there is clinginess at all) to me, or would it be significantly toned down? Secondly, I also wanted to ask if it's possible to "de-velcro" a Vizsla to some extent, by training it to be less clingy, and if this is easier to achieve if there are two Vizslas?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some are more clingy than others.
But the breed is known for wanting to be with their owners. Even when I've had 2, or 3 of them in the house, they still wanted to be with me. You just have 3 dogs following you around, instead of one.
It's either a quality you enjoy, or you don't. 

If I didn't like it, I would go with a different breed.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Our experience of being owned by 4 Vizslas, says having multiple V's has no effect on the Velcro "quality" of the breed. Just as TR said, they all follow us around...something we enjoy, but understand that some folks dislike. I would respectfully urge you to consider a different breed based on your concerns of "being followed around".
Good luck!


----------



## conviant (Jan 29, 2018)

When you say they follow you, do they need to be literally touching you at all times or just close to your vicinity? Is it possible to train them to move slightly away (still in the same room but not physically touching you) on command, or would this cause them too much emotional distress? I was just wondering if it is possible to teach the Vizslas to be slightly more independent, such that they can still be in the same room as you but not physically touching at all times.

Thank you for your replies and I will give this decision some careful thought re: choosing another breed!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Vizslas were bred to be velcro. Trying to train that `out` from them is like forcing a left handler to write with the right hand... just against what they are naturally.

They are other active breeds which may not be as attached to physical human presence as the vizslas, i would agree with some of the previous comments, that you may want to look around amongst those in order to find the best fit.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

one of mine is more Velcro than the other, unless I shut doors after I go through them she will follow me everywhere I go. I doubt I could "train" her to be less Velcro, but the truth is I'm not sure I'd want to either


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi, i might be speaking out of turn here, but if you are concerned about velcroness of Viszlas, then i would encourage you to look at GSP or Weims. They have a very similar activity level as Vizslas, but with a lot less velcroness.
As to whether they want to be touching you or just be in your vicinity, my experience with Breeze, albeit limited, and in discussing it with other Vizsla owners, is that they like to touch you at all time and if not touching, at least be very very close to you, like in your legs.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

I think some are more velcro than others. My female Amber follows me when I go to another room but once she sees what I'm doing she will return to her bed and nap. I'm pretty sure she knows where I am at all time but doesn't always need to be in the same room as me. She will come and snuggle on the couch as soon as I sit down though and I love that.


----------



## Riley816 (Dec 20, 2020)

conviant said:


> I've been considering getting a Hungarian Vizsla, but I'm concerned about their reputation as a velcro breed. While I'd want a sensitive, affectionate dog and velcro-ness to some extent, I am worried that I wouldn't enjoy being constantly followed around for attention at every moment that I'm in the house. Apart from their velcro tendencies, almost all other aspects of the breed appeal to me and I believe it would suit my highly active lifestyle.
> 
> If I had two Vizslas instead of one, are they likely to still display extreme clinginess (if there is clinginess at all) to me, or would it be significantly toned down? Secondly, I also wanted to ask if it's possible to "de-velcro" a Vizsla to some extent, by training it to be less clingy, and if this is easier to achieve if there are two Vizslas?





conviant said:


> I've been considering getting a Hungarian Vizsla, but I'm concerned about their reputation as a velcro breed. While I'd want a sensitive, affectionate dog and velcro-ness to some extent, I am worried that I wouldn't enjoy being constantly followed around for attention at every moment that I'm in the house. Apart from their velcro tendencies, almost all other aspects of the breed appeal to me and I believe it would suit my highly active lifestyle.
> 
> If I had two Vizslas instead of one, are they likely to still display extreme clinginess (if there is clinginess at all) to me, or would it be significantly toned down? Secondly, I also wanted to ask if it's possible to "de-velcro" a Vizsla to some extent, by training it to be less clingy, and if this is easier to achieve if there are two Vizslas?


----------



## Riley816 (Dec 20, 2020)

I had one vizsla for 4 years and then got a second, who was already 2 years old. I can confidently say that while they played a lot together, they were both as Velcro and demanding of attention as the single one was. My husband and I joke that 2 vizslas are not a one man job; you need at least 1 adult per vizsla.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

GSP's are a wonderful breed as well. And may be better suited for you. V's want to be around their owners for companionship.


----------



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

We had two Vs and they were frenemies. Always playing together but the male was more dominant and would often dictate who he wanted to be with, the female would get the “leftovers” and often the male would then decide that’s who he wanted to be with. But they were both as clingy as a dog could possibly be. When the male died, our girl became even more affectionate and clingy with the family - which is saying a lot as we hardly thought that was possible.


----------

